# Ipod Touch fini.. Quels alternatives chez la concurrence?



## Bazinga (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous!

Autant je suis tres satisfait de mon Mac, autant mon Ipod touch est ridicule et me pose beaucoup plus de soucis dans sa conception et sa maniere de fonctionner. 

( entre autres: obligation d'avoir Itunes, obligation de synchroniser par cable, pas de "bureau" et de vue globale sur nos notes, agenda, antenne Wi-fi pitoyable, etc, la liste est tres longue - J'aimerais interdire de lancer le sujet du pourquoi il ne me plait pas dans ce topic, mais serais heureux de creer un topic la dessus si necessaire)

Je vais donc tenter au plus vite de le revendre sur Ebay, ou j espere tirer 250E de mon Ipod Touch 16Giga 2eme Generation ( meeerde quel con, j ai fait graver mon nom derriere lol)

*Le but de ma question...*

J'aimerais juste savoir quels etaient les concurrents du Touch directs ( surtout niveau capacité, mode PDA et gestion du multimedia, je me fous du telephone!)

Si vous avez trouvé de la concurrence ou des objets similaires, n hesitez pas a poster ici.


Je vous en remercie d'avance!


----------



## Bazinga (25 Septembre 2008)

EDIT:

En fait je viens de me rendre compte d une chose...

Soit je prends un vrai PDA et j'ai max 128M de memoire...
Soit je prends un lecteur multimedia qui va jusue 32Go de memoire, mais je perds alors l option d installer des programmes...

Mhhh choix tres difficile lol

Si des gens sont interesses par l'Itouch, il sera mis dans le refurb ou sur Ebay ( plutot Ebay a mon avis sauf si on me dit que ca part tres bien sur le refurb)


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour profete,
Où as tu acheté ton iPod?
Si c'est sur l'Apple Sotre, n'oublie pas que tu as 15 jours pour le renvoyer si tu n'es pas content de ton achat!
Cordialement,
Yves.


----------



## Bazinga (25 Septembre 2008)

Pu, je l'ai acheté le 9 soit il y a 16 jours!

La cata!


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (25 Septembre 2008)

En fait il ne faut pas regretter plus que cela: comme tu as fait graver ton iPod (j'avais zappé ça) tu ne pouvais pas le retourner de toute façon...
Je me permets de te copier un extrait des conditions générales de ventes:

*7. Votre droit de retourner les Produits* 
*7.1* *Droit de rétractation*
                              Si vous êtes un consommateur et n'êtes pas satisfait de l'un quelconque des Produits ou des termes de tout ordre de Services que vous nous avez achetés, vous pourrez nous retourner le Produit ou annuler cet ordre de Service, et obtenir le remboursement du prix du Produit retourné ou de l'ordre de Service si vous nous contactez dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires à compter de la livraison du Produit ou dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires de la conclusion de cet ordre de Service. Cependant, vous ne pourrez pas nous retourner un Produit et réclamer un remboursement si le Produit concerné est :
                             a) un Logiciel que nous vous avons livré dans un emballage fermé et inutilisé et que vous avez ouvert l&#8217;emballage ou un Logiciel que vous avez téléchargé du site Internet Apple Store; ou
                              b) un iPod personnalisé avec une gravure au laser réalisée conformément à vos spécifications.
                             Vous ne pourrez pas obtenir le remboursement de tout ordre de Service si vous avez commencé à utiliser le Service.
*7.2 Possibilités de retour des Produits*
*A.* *Produits non-conformes ou défectueux.* En cas d&#8217;erreur de livraison, si un Produit a été livré incomplet ou défectueux et si vous pensez que vous avez droit à un remplacement ou à une réparation conformément à l&#8217;article 10 ci-dessous, veuillez nous téléphoner au numéro 0811640014 entre 9 heures et 18 heures du lundi au vendredi. Si vous avez droit à un remplacement ou à une réparation dans les conditions précisées à l&#8217;article 10 ci-dessous.
*B. Conditions d&#8217;exercice du droit de rétractation. *Si vous avez reçu le ou les Produits commandés et si vous avez simplement changé d&#8217;avis sur la commande, vous pouvez retourner le ou les Produits ou annuler votre ordre de Service contre remboursement, sous réserve des conditions précisées au présent article ; le retour est possible sous les conditions suivantes : 
                              i) Vous nous informez dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires à compter de la livraison du Produit ou dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires de la conclusion de l&#8217;ordre de Service de votre décision d&#8217;annuler votre commande ; et
                             ii) Les Produits nous sont retournés intacts et dans leur emballage d'origine. Si les Produits sont des Logiciels, les cachets de sécurité devront, en outre, être intacts; et
                              iii) Les Produits nous sont retournés conformément à l&#8217;article 7.2 section C ci-dessous.
                              Veuillez noter que, tant que les Produits se trouvent en votre possession, vous êtes obligés de les garder en sécurité.


----------



## Bazinga (25 Septembre 2008)

Bon, bin la conclusion est claire... Je garde mon Mac et basta tous les autres produits de chez Apple...

Me suis trop laissé porter par ma vague de bonheur de mon Mac!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

Tu es la 1er personne que je vois (ou que je lis) qui n'es pas heureux de son ipodtouch 

Sur ce, bonne soirée


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tu es la 1er personne que je vois (ou que je lis) qui n'es pas heureux de son ipodtouch
> 
> Sur ce, bonne soirée



Ca arrive non? Et est-ce vraiment le but de ce sujet de discussion?

Apparemmment apres quelques heures de recherches en plus sur google, je dois bien arriver a la conclusion suivante:

Soit on a un PDA mais avec tres peu de memoire, soit un lecteur multimedia ou on peut pas telecharger d'applis et la on peut depasser un giga de mémoire...

On dirait que le touch etait le seul a faire un juste milieu entre les 2!


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Ca arrive non? Et est-ce vraiment le but de ce sujet de discussion?
> 
> Apparemmment apres quelques heures de recherches en plus sur google, je dois bien arriver a la conclusion suivante:
> 
> ...



et oui... A ma connaissance il n'y a rien d'aussi GENIAL que l'iPOD Touch!

Tu devrais te donner un peu de temps pour te familiariser avec


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> et oui... A ma connaissance il n'y a rien d'aussi GENIAL que l'iPOD Touch!
> 
> Tu devrais te donner un peu de temps pour te familiariser avec



Bin en fait je me suis bien renseigne et tous les problemes que je rencontre n ont aucune solution:

ANTENNE-WIFI: mon Pc repere 7 reseaux et le Touch 1 seul a une barette.. on me dit que ce st normal car il est petit et blabla... Meme en m y habituant, ca ne changera rien

MONOPOLE DE L APPLE STORE: comment faire si sans le jailbreaker ( pirater) on est toujours oblige de se connecter a Itunes et Internet pour avoir une appli? De plus on en peut pas partager ses appli ni ses musiques avec d autres possesseurs du meme engin! Aucune solution

AUCUN BUREAU: en un coup d'oeil, j aimerais voir mes notes et mes X prochains RDV.. avec un PDA, tout s'affiche sur le bureau en paramettrant bien! Avec le touch il faut 1) deverrouiller 2) lancer le menu notes 3) les lire 4 revenir au menu 5)lancer l agenda) 6 le lire 

BATTERIE IMPOSSIBLE A CHANGER: désolé mais moi ca me choque énormément!

etc...

Je ne pense pas m habituer a autant de lacunes!


----------



## Gwen (26 Septembre 2008)

Perso, je préconiserai un PDA sous Palm OS si tu veux avoir un objet fiable. Mais il y a plein d'autres désavantages.

Pour ton partage de logiciels ou musiques, aucun souci, tous les iPod de ta maison ne peuvent se synchroniser avec ta bibliothèque ou un des 4 autres ordinateurs autorisés. Donc là, c'est souple.

Pour la batterie, je ne trouve pas que ce soit un si grave problème que ça, Apple peut les changer quand elle s'épuise.

Pour le WiFi, là je ne sais pas et je ne pense pas que les autres PDA aient une meilleure réception. Ça dépend de beaucoup de facteurs.

Je comprends que tout cela t'agace, mais pour ma part, je n'ai jamais vu un vrai PDA qui répondait à mes attentes


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Bin en fait je me suis bien renseigne et tous les problemes que je rencontre n ont aucune solution:
> 
> ANTENNE-WIFI: mon Pc repere 7 reseaux et le Touch 1 seul a une barette.. on me dit que ce st normal car il est petit et blabla... Meme en m y habituant, ca ne changera rien!



Ca c'est curieux car je trouve la sensibilité du WiFi de mon iPOD Touch TRES élevée. Dans Paris en Bus, il me capte en permanence des dizaines de réseaux (tous les Freebox, AliceBox, LiveBox... des appartements environnants)



profete162 a dit:


> MONOPOLE DE L APPLE STORE: comment faire si sans le jailbreaker ( pirater) on est toujours oblige de se connecter a Itunes et Internet pour avoir une appli? De plus on en peut pas partager ses appli ni ses musiques avec d autres possesseurs du meme engin! Aucune solution



Le passage obligé par l'ApStore, c'est vrai que c'est contraignant car ça empêche d'avoir des applications qui déplaisent à Apple....
Par contre pour le partage d'appli, c'est beaucoup plus souple qu'avec n'importe quel logiciel ou application de PDA, car on est autorisé à installer les applications achetées sur TOUS les iPOD Touch ou iPHONE synchronisés avec l'un des 5 Macs ou PC potentiellement autorisés par toi à lire les musiques ou applications achetées sur le Store.

Les applications pour PDA ne peuvent, légalement, être installées que sur UN PDA.



profete162 a dit:


> AUCUN BUREAU: en un coup d'oeil, j aimerais voir mes notes et mes X prochains RDV.. avec un PDA, tout s'affiche sur le bureau en paramettrant bien! Avec le touch il faut 1) deverrouiller 2) lancer le menu notes 3) les lire 4 revenir au menu 5)lancer l agenda) 6 le lire



Prend alors un PDA... mais comme tu l'as dit il sera moins polyvalent que l'iPOD



profete162 a dit:


> BATTERIE IMPOSSIBLE A CHANGER: désolé mais moi ca me choque énormément!



Tu le savais avant d'acheter, non?



profete162 a dit:


> etc...
> 
> Je ne pense pas m habituer a autant de lacunes!


Alors revends-le... mais ce que tu cherches n'existe pas en un seul appareil. Tu va devoir acheter plusieurs appareils différents!


----------



## romain31000 (26 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Bin en fait je me suis bien renseigne et tous les problemes que je rencontre n ont aucune solution:
> 
> ANTENNE-WIFI: mon Pc repere 7 reseaux et le Touch 1 seul a une barette.. on me dit que ce st normal car il est petit et blabla... Meme en m y habituant, ca ne changera rien
> 
> ...


 

jue suis plus ou moins d'accord avec tes remarques, en ce qui me concerne j'ai un iPhone (donc iPod touch + téléphone) et j'en suis pleinemen,t satisfait mais ce n'est pas un outil professionnel...
Mais c'est dommage car tu perds de l'ergen en le revendant, tu tu n'étais pas au courant des tous ces "défauts" quand tu as acheté?
renseigne toi bien pour ton futur pda...


----------



## Dadaz (26 Septembre 2008)

Clariement, c'est d'un Palm que tu as besoin, pas d'un Ipod. 

Un Ipod, à la base, c'est un baladeur, le palm, à la base, c'est un PDA... Et pour un PDA, pas besion de giga de mémoire.


----------



## kapik (26 Septembre 2008)

Et me re-voilà!

Ca fais une bonne heure que je découvre mon ipod touch !!

Pour ma part: WOUA! Je suis tres satisfait et je ne rencontre aucun probleme!
Ma principale utilisation est mp3 donc je n'avais pas les memes attentes que toi !

Suis désolé pour toi :$


----------



## OuiOui (26 Septembre 2008)

J'ai l'iPod touch G2 depuis hier et j'en suis satisfait mais comme tu le souligne profete la détection wifi laisse à désirer...=> une barre seulement pour la plus part des réseaux comme tu l'indique mais j'ai remarqué qu'une fois connecté à un réseau l'iPod ne s'en déconnecte plus et il le retrouve automatiquement au réveil bref la *réception* est parfaite même si la *détection* est médiocre. 
Ps : Il faut attendre plusieurs secondes pour détecter le maximum de réseaux aux alentours...  

Voilà sinon c'est l'amour fou entre mon iPod et moi :love:


----------



## nicolasf (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est marrant aussi d'acheter un *iPod* Touch et de souhaiter un PDA à l'ancienne, façon Palm... 

Je dis à l'ancienne, car, comme je l'ai écrit ici, je considère l'iPod Touch comme un véritable PDA. Différent des anciens, certes, mais au potentiel à mon avis bien plus important.

Quant au wifi, j'ai répondu dans le second sujet que tu as ouvert sur la question...


----------



## fandipod (26 Septembre 2008)

Je trouve ça bizarre de ne pas aimer un itouch... C'est un bijoux cette machine....


----------

